# ""nuevo cusco""



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

nada de lo bonito ni lo feo...para todos los gustos solo q esta vez lo q no se ve de cusco....osea nada de centro historico ni monumentos,ni piedras...por cierto no es q no me gustan...me encantan solo q esta vez q sea diferente.............
ahh lo hago de nuevo pq la otra vez subiendo algunas fotos todo el thread desaparecio de un momento a otro.salu2























































por ahora son todas luego subire algunas mas...las tomo con un cel x eso la calidad no es tan buena...salu2


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

me gusto la foto del edificio con la fachada de vidrio, cusco debería tener una parte moderna que este alejada del centro, para que no interfiera con el estilo tradicional


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

uy no!, todo bien pero por favor., terrajeen las paredes de los costados de los edificios
no las dejen asi a ladrillo puro, seria una pena para el aspecto de Cusco que se queden asi.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Los edificios y sus costados sin tarrajear o pintar ... la classica del Peru :bash:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

ey puedes poner fotos de la via expresa de cusco?

que otra infraestructura vial importante hay, aparte de esa y la avenida la cultura?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Quizá si las reduces un poco, las fotos se luzcan mejor

En todo caso nuestro Cusco es bello!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Cusco es bello, pero a mi gusto, solo todo lo que es histórico, mas no el lado moderno, el cual lo veo descuidado por ahora...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey! Pocas veces se ven fotos de estos sectores del Cusco; es que algunas veces no se quiere aceptar que existe algo más allá del centro histórico. No soy especialista en fotos (¡y encima lo digo!), pero como te dijo Vane, hay que achicar las fotos para que se vean más fácilmente.
De verdad da gusto en parte ver zonas nuevas del Cusco.


Una pregunta, ¿cómo hago para tarrajear los tres lados restantes de mi casa? Le pido permiso a mi vecino? ¿O me meto a su casa sin permiso? O sea, siempre me he preguntado eso, toda vez que se asume que cada familia ha construido su casa (o uno u otro piso) en distintos tiempos que otra; si una inmobiliaria lo hubiera hecho, este problema no existiría. Así, debe ser incómodo pedir al vecino nos deje estar vario tiempo en su azotea para solucionar tamaños atentados a la estética.
En fin, interesante, después de todo, ese sector del fotogénico Cusco.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bien, un lado del Cuzco que no conocía pero debería tener más altura, ese edificio de puro vidrio se ve bien. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Los edificios y sus costados sin tarrajear o pintar ... la classica del Peru :bash:


bueno la verdad es que no solo pasa en el peru, sdino tb en otros paises tercermundistas


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

El problema de las edificaciones sin el tarrajeo de sus costados se hace muy dificil de solucionarlo si se sigue construyendo de esa manera, pegadas unas con otras.


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

-Tanatos said:


> bueno la verdad es que no solo pasa en el peru, sdino tb en otros paises tercermundistas


pero aunque sea deberían darle un mano de pintura, que importa que sea sin tarrajear, la cosa es que no quede el ladrillo expuesto da un pésimo aspecto, como tú dices, tercermundista


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

que bueno ke haya desarrollo inmobiliaio en Cusco pero no me gustan sus diseños =/ constrantasn demasiado con el estilo de la ciudad un buen equilibrio entre modernidad y la tradicion no les caeria mal  y bueh lo de los costados sin tarajear ni comento de esa fea costumbre peruana =/


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

lamentablemente en cusco no se permite construir edificios mas q con 7 pisos pq segun las autoridades tan "protectoras del patrimonio" rompe con la estetica urbana de la ciudad,estoy de acuerdo q en el centro historico q son como algo de 52 o 53 manzanas este totalmente prohibido (aunque se puede de 5 pisos) pero se deberia de una vez por todas permitir la contruccion de edificios mas altos al menos en los distritos alejados como son Wanchaq,San sebastian y San jeronimo pq de acuerdo a la dinamica urbana el cusco ya no tiene terreno plano es por eso q los cerros estan muy poblados,creo q una ciudad con potencial economico y turistico como cusco no se deberia quedar en el tiempo...tan solo miren ejemplos como Quito,La paz y Cochabamba q tienen las mismas caracteristicas geograficas q la cusqueña.


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*av de la cultura*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ wow esta ultima foto esta muy bonita!


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*edificio de CTC (compañia de tv cusqueña) en av de la cultura 3035*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*av 28 de julio*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

aquicusco said:


>


Muy buena foto, ojalá tuvieras más de ese sector practicamente casi desconocido para el foro.. me imagino.

Gracias :cheers:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Buenos aportes.Gracias por mostrarnos las construcciones.*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

mmmm prefiero el Cuzco tradicional que el moderno.


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

Bonitas fotos. La verdad El centro histórico es lindo pero en un corto plazo la parte moderna del cuscoo tambien lo será. Podrias colgar fotos actuales de los edificios que estaban en proceso de construccion?


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No conocía esa parte de Cuzco. Interesante, aunque se nota que fuera del centro histórico a Cuzco le falta mucho. Gracias por el aporte .


----------



## mitalcalx (Oct 14, 2007)

no concia esa zona de Cusco, pero ya empezo a progresar, faltan buenos diseños, sera porque faltarna inversiones importante, pero por fin empezo el desarrollo en las ciudades importantes del país


----------



## natito (Dec 4, 2004)

por qué la mayoria de las casas en el Peru estan sin tarrajear?... no existe ningun reglamento que controle esto?


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

natito said:


> por qué la mayoria de las casas en el Peru estan sin tarrajear?


creo que es una pregunta que no tiene respuesta:lol:

hno:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesante ver un Cusco moderno...en general, me quedo con el histórico, pero todos tienen derecho a disponer de lo que la modernidad ofrece. Aunque claro, concuerdo con Trick en que un poco más de planeamiento arquitectónico tirando hacia lo más tradicional hubiese quedado mejor.

Sobre los costados de las edificaciones sin tarrajear...es un mal del que adolecen muchos lugares aparte del Perú. Me parece que si se quiere erradicar esta práctica tan anti-estética, tendrá que ser a la fuerza. O sea, implementar reglas que enfuercen *el acabado completo* de todo edificio o vivienda. Y dejar cierto espacio entre edificio y edificio, para que no le tengas que pedir al vecino permiso para tarrajear (como señala Limeñito).


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*av de la cultura con av ramon zavaleta (diagonal)*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*municipio de wanchaq q tiene alrededor de 80 000 hab.*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*estos depas estan en av huayruropata*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*estos estan en una calle q no recuerdo su nombre pero estan al costado de essalud*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*un poco mas abajo estos*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*este para mi gusto tendra un bonito acabado y sera de uso multiple,tendra 7 pisos y esta ubicado a 100 metros de la puerta principal de la universidad nacional san antonio abad*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*este esta bien oculto pero por fin sus costados estan pintados al menos jaja,ubicado en la av los incas*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*toyota en av de la cultura,frente a la unsaac*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*otro angulo*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*este creo q es un instituto y esta tambien en la av los incas 2 cuadras mas abajo*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*esta es la futura clinica san jose en la av los incas,antes ya postee una foto pero ahora esta mas avanzada la obra*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*de otro angulo,por lo visto la fachada va a ser de cristales*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*una mas*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*supermercado MEGA en la av de la cultura,inaugurado en setiembre de este año...su cuarto local en cusco.*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*cabe señalar q este es el supermercado mas grande y con mas inversion en el cusco y q es 100% cusqueño*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*condominio "manantiales" en la av del mismo nombre*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*tiene su tamaño*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*yo no conocia estos estan en la urb magisterial (2da etapa) y eso q vivi tiempo alli,ahora vivo por el aeropuerto*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*este es un parquecito q se llama el trebol en la misma urb. es una bonita y tranquila urb.*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

*vista lateral de la universidad Andina del cusco.*


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesante el desarrollo inmobiliaria cuzqueño, bastantes depas de 7 pisos al parecer hay demanda, si esa absurda ley de tener como maximo 7 pisos facil y se podrian construir algunas torres de mas de 10 pisos


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

si pues es una ordenanza municipal q lo prohibe.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No conocía esa parte de Cuzco, algunas construcciones se ven bien! Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bien Cuzco,estuve ahi el mes pasado,nunca vi ese supermercado,solo vi el Supermercado La Canasta en Santa Monica.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

chevere que esten construyendo!, pero me parece muy mal que esten imitando esa fea arquitectura que se hace en Lima. Siendo que en la region hay una arquitectura muy caracteristica.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

mmm me lo habian advertido, algunas zonas muy bonitas pero otras dejan mucho de desear. pero gracias x mostrar esta otra cara de cuzco


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

Estuve averiguando y me entere de que no hay ninguna ordenanza municipal o algo por el estilo que prohiba la construccion de edificaciones de mas de 7 pisos de altura en Wanchaq y San sebastian. No averigue en otros municipios aunque obviamente en cusco-cusco, no se puede construir edificios. Bueno a mi me parece que no construyen edificaciones mas altas porque las municipalidades imponen ciertos requisitos como columnas reforzadas, o elevadores de alta capacidad y resistencia y cosas así, que demandan una alta inversion y, para ser rentables estos edificios deberian de 12 a mas pisos. Creo que aun no hay tanta demanda como para construir edificaciones así de grandes. Auque soy optimista. Bueno y a pesar que no es mi tread, les dejo una imagen de la universidad Andina del cusco, una que encontre en su pagina.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

La remodelación de la universidad andina del cusco la hizo Graña y Montero, por aca tengo un video de la obra y los expedientes tecnicos, bonito proyecto.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Cuzco como siempre muy bonita, y sus supermercados muy bonitos, son hasta más grandes de los que hay en Arequipa  esta bien, que yo sepa cuando fui a Cuzco nunca vi zonas feas o peligrosas si alguien tiene informacion al respecto?

De todos modos Cuzco me encanta un destino hermoso para hacer turismo


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Yo no te puedo dar información al respecto, pero si Cusco no tiene zonas feas o peligrosas, debería ostentar el IDH más alto del Perú, y sería una ciudad única en el mundo por una razón distinta a la de los muros incas. Quizás fuiste en un tour guiado; así ni por asomo ibas a ver tales zonas, que para mí sí existen.
Despertad, mortal.
Y bueno, saludos.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

sin duda Mega es el mejor supermercado del Sur del Perú, aunque llegó Plaza Vea a Aqp, pero asi es , Mega es de puro cusqueños y es bueno

ALGUIEN SABE QUE PROYECTOS SE AVECINAN EN CUSCO! xq la otra vez escuche rumores de que KFC abriría locales en Magusterio, Bemos ampliaría y estaría creo por el Club Internacional de Pardo!


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Bonita en algunos angulos sinembargo no me gusta lo de las fachadas sin culminar... Eso también es comun en Pasto Colombia y le quita mucha estética.


----------

